# RIP Atlanta



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Atlanta came to us a short 5 years ago. We originally purchased her for her bloodlines, but soon found out that she was suffering from 3rd stage heart-worm @ the young age of 2 years old. Although our vet advised us to put her to sleep I didn't have the heart to take her life. When she first came to us she was way under socialized and was scared of every noise and people including myself. Once we found out that she had untreatable 3rd stage heart-worm I decided that as long as our other guys in the house were protected that she had as much rights to be in here with all of us. Soon she began to trust only myself and I could say that she really know what love was about as she gave me 5 loving years and received the same from Cathy and I. She always greeted me after being at work or out of the house with a big smile on her face all the time and always showing affection whether it was laying in my lap on the couch or at my feet. Although knowing this day would slowly creep up on us some day I never showed it to her. Even tonight after she ate her diner she came and laid at my feet where soon I discovered her to be having problems breathing. This girl had taught me so much about unconditional love that no other one of our dogs had. Today I watch her give Cathy a hug which she had always done with me, but until now haven't seen her do with Cathy. I made a comment saying that she has finally accepted Cathy as she had me a while back.

Altanta passed away at 9:39pm last night where she was most comfortable, at my feet close to me. I held her while she took her last few breaths. She will be missed terribly and am grateful for our short time together.

So my girl until we meet again go run and tell Rena and Ben that we love and miss them as they will be there waiting to bring you across


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

That was a touching, tear jerking, memorial. My condolences for your loss.
She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was gorgeous. I am glad you found each other.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry - what a preventable tragedy! Heartworms...... 

Run free Atlanta....

Lee


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Chuck, I was very sad to read this on FB. At least she is not in any pain. She is with Ben and Rena now waiting for the rest of her family.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Your girl sounded like such a sweetie, So sorry for your loss..:hugs:


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Kendra, Lee you are so right about this disease and that we received her at the young age of 2, we then knew that she was never given preventative. Had she been able to take treatment for the heart-worms I would have had it done.

Cathy and I were laughing this morning about when she came to us and that I would have to put a leash on her to get her into the house due to all her fear, Then she bonded with us and soon all her fears slowly went away.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

What a pretty girl she was, I am so sorry for your loss. It is heartbreaking that she had such a preventable condition. Bless you for giving her a chance to shine and show her what love was all about.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Hugs and hang in there. I'm so sorry the time finally did come. She was lucky to have your love and patience when she needed it most.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Gosh she was gorgeous! I'm so sorry you lost her but what a wonderful gift she was


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so sorry for your loss she was a gorgeous girl


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

That's a poignant and heartfelt eulogy to honor the memory of Atlanta. She is so beautiful and I am so sorry to read of her passing. Thanks to both of you for taking her into your home and letting her spend her remaining days under your care (knowing that her time was short). Rest in peace, Atlanta.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

bless your heart, rest in peace girl. they are all so special. i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

That made me cry. I am so sorry for your loss. What a pretty girl with a great name. I'm glad she got to spend most of her life with a loving person like you.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Hugs and prayers from Texas.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

I want to thank you all for the kind words. Atlanta came from one of those breeders we read so much about that in trouble with their counties or states.

Although she lived a short life of 7 years, she lived life its fullest. Never showed us signs of poor health. I don't regret letting her live out her life here as she really did teach me about unconditional love. Cathy and I laughed about how she was and how many times I had to go outside to corner her in the fenced yard after letting her out for her potty break before closing up the house for the night. Most of those evening were when we were receiving rain. It took almost a month before she would allow me to get close to her, finally she started to bond with only myself and within the last year she decided that Cathy was ok too.

She will be missed but never forgotten


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Chuck i'm sorry to hear about Atlanta. I know she had a good life while she was with you though. She was a beautiful dog. I'm glad she was able to share her life with you, no matter how short, and overcome her fears.


----------

